

Ask HN: How can I monetize my product without charging for it? - AncoraImparo

So, here is my issue. I am writing a suite of development tools for C / C++. As I get closer and closer to completion, I am facing this issue. I want to make them freely available to the public, I don't believe in charging people for software, especially since I love doing it so much. I also don't want to open source my work, for security reasons. I was thinking I could make it free for everyone, and businesses who want support can pay an annual fee?
======
thehodge
Charge for support Charge for specific features Make a Pro version Consultancy

~~~
AncoraImparo
Support it will need to be, I don't intend offering extra functionality to
wealthier people. I would actually be fine with giving free support, but I
know how busy that gets! and bills do need to be paid.

Thanks for your input!

------
muellerwolfram
charging for support, or donations are two other options that I can think of

~~~
AncoraImparo
Thanks for your input, this is the route I will be taking the product in then,
as you can see from my post, support is what I was thinking. Having two
replies to second my opinion is good confirmation I guess.

